# Foot trimming photo sequence



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The following is a sequence of Pam trimming Nike's foot.

The pictures in each post are thumbnails. You can click on any picture for it to come up in a full sized window for a more detailed view, if you like.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Furball foot. I think Pam had already started before I decided to take pictures.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Trimming between pads. Pam doesn't dig down in there as deep as possible, but gets inbetween pretty good.

These clippers are Oster Finisher/Trimmer. We've had them for over 12 years. Pam has bought a number of different types and brands, but always comes back to these. The blades are easily replaced, but last a long time.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Trimming toenails. Pam likes these nail clippers by DoggyMan better than any number she has tried.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Next, sharp edges on the freshly clipped nails are rounded over with an emery board-available in Sally Beauty Supply.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

"Milk" the fur down past the foot. Pam's tip: push the elbow forward to get the hair to all flow down the leg properly.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Trim fur sticking past the plane of the bottom of the foot.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

More trimming.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Trimmed foot.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Another view of trimmed foot. Nike is a good girl!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

To finish, stack the dog, and trim anything that looks like it needs trimming right at floor level. This is done on a hard surface, like the top of a ringside table, but ours has a black top, so we just used the pad on the table so you can see what's going on in the picture.

Curved scissors work best for this.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you for the great tutorial, Tom!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks so much !!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! thanks so much for walking us through that!!
Nike is gorgeous!!! such a thick coat!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful model! Love it! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The timing just happened to be right when I was reading the current thread about trimming between pads, and Pam was grooming Nike.

Here's a picture of Nike just after Pam finished. Her hair is actually not thick at all like some who carry the curly gene.

It's so easy to post pictures, now that you don't have to downsize them.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

wow Beautiful !!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! gorgeous! you and Pam must be so proud!!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Really informative. Thanks for taking the time!

Alanna


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Nike is gorgeous! What is her coloring called?


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you very much! The timing was excellent. It was time for Lucy's bath and i just logged on to see what I could find out about flaky skin. She's got a couple of dry spots right behind her front legs. 

Anyway, I trimmed her feet like you so wonderfully demonstrated. She looks pretty good! Much better than I've ever cut her feet before. I am still doing something wrong the the back feet, on the back. I'm still cutting it too short. Maybe I'm not suppose to bring ALL the hair from her leg down?? I'm just not sure. I may be able to take a picture and see if that helps explain what happened. 

p.s. Lucy is becoming such a good grommie...she was almost falling asleep in the bath tub tonight with the warm water and such. Sometimes I think there's something wrong with her, she's so calm, and then I put her on the floor and she's a little growling tornado again.  I am blessed to have such a good dog and to have you all as my coaches. 

Thank you!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, there is some skill required that comes with experience in knowing how hard to pull the hair down the leg. I can't do it very good either. Pam doesn't usually let me touch the scissors.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Nike is gorgeous! What is her coloring called?


Nike is registered as black with white. She was pure black at birth, as was her sire Posh and his sister Belle. They all went through this Havana Brown phase during adolescent coat. The adult coat comes back in black, but it's still not coal black. The texture of the coat is amazing though, especially the adult coat.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

She's beautiful! I have an urge to groom feet now but seeing how it's the middle of the night guess it'll have to wait till tomorow. 
Thanks for the tute I'll definetely be bookmarking for future


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Here are some pics. I have a theory now that I've looked some more at her feet. Could it be that the hair is actually still to long and when she walks/sits it flips it up?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tom King said:


> ... The texture of the coat is amazing though, especially the adult coat.


Soft as silk, you just want to burry your face in it!


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> Trimming between pads. Pam doesn't dig down in there as deep as possible, but gets inbetween pretty good.
> 
> These clippers are Oster Finisher/Trimmer. We've had them for over 12 years. Pam has bought a number of different types and brands, but always comes back to these. The blades are easily replaced, but last a long time.


Thank you Tom for all the info


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> The timing just happened to be right when I was reading the current thread about trimming between pads, and Pam was grooming Nike.
> 
> Here's a picture of Nike just after Pam finished. Her hair is actually not thick at all like some who carry the curly gene.
> 
> It's so easy to post pictures, now that you don't have to downsize them.


What a gorgeous girl! Her coat is beautiful 😍


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

Tom King said:


> To finish, stack the dog, and trim anything that looks like it needs trimming right at floor level. This is done on a hard surface, like the top of a ringside table, but ours has a black top, so we just used the pad on the table so you can see what's going on in the picture.
> 
> Curved scissors work best for this.


Thank you! I actually saved each picture to refer back to if ever needed. Your knowledge is invaluable!


----------

